

Trapped in his own body - eam
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/nov/23/man-trapped-coma-23-years

======
nostrademons
Debunked here:

[http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/swift-blog/783-this-
crue...](http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/swift-blog/783-this-cruel-farce-
has-to-stop.html)

(Link is getting a lot of traffic, may not be able to load it.)

------
Zarathu
Oh, please. This is about as real as applied kinesiology.

If a facilitator is moving a vegetable's hand for him, isn't it obvious that
it's complete bullshit?

